# Best spot to teach a kid to fly fish



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a 12 year old son that I am trying to get into fly fishing and I am wondering where to take him that would not be too challenging but he could still catch fish. I am a decent fly fisher myself though I haven't been very often the last few years and I am hoping to change that by getting my son interested in it.

As far as equipment goes, I have a 9' 5 wt and a 7'6" 3 wt. If he shows an interest I will invest in a rod of his own and I welcome any suggestions for that as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have heard that the north inlet at Electric Lake is good for beginners as you dont have the bushes and trees all over as most streams have, but the target is fairly small.


----------



## JWM (May 20, 2012)

Oquirrh Lake in Daybreak would be a great spot if your close to South Jordan. There are several piers you can walk out onto so that you do not have to deal with obstacles. The lake is loaded with sunfish and small bass that don't usually care about a sloppy presentation.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Yeah we actually live in Daybreak, and that is where I have been teaching him how to cast. We have caught lots of little bluegills and a couple of small bass, but now I want to take him out on a stream to catch trout. My usual spots are the middle and lower Provo but I don't want take him there his first few times because those are more advanced waters. I was thinking the upper Provo along Mirror Lake Hwy because the water is easier to wade and the fish are less sophisticated, but I would welcome any other suggestions.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Pm sent


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its been years since I fished it, but the Strawberry River above the reservoir was very good. It is all pretty much grassy, no trees to hang up. Small stream, and chance to cast is really good. Fish in there this time of year are small - most are 5-6 inches, with some up to 10, But that is it. They are eager to take dry flies in the riffles, but you need to be fishing size 14-16. Elk hair caddis always seemed to work for me, but I've caught them with royal wulffs, humpies, stimulators, - pretty much any small attractors. The fish aren't picky, drag free drifts aren't necessary, in fact pulling a bug upstream almost like a popper will catch fish. More than anything, it is about timing the hook set. Its dang pretty, and if you pay attention in the evening, you'll see deer, elk, and a possible moose.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I was going to say in your yard - but it looks like you've already done that. So many times I get guys who want to learn to fly fish so I agree to take them. I help them get set up with their rods and teach them the basics of casting, to pay attention to timing and practice. I usually tell them to go practice in their yard with a piece of yarn as a fly and start casting. They always show up to fish and never did it. They usually don't catch much because they can't cast.

It sounds like you've got that handled. I'd pick a small stream anywhere. I think the upper provo would be good -- or anything similar. Backpacking in the windrivers there are streams all over with 3-12 inch fish that are really easy to catch. I haven't spent enough time in the uintahs to know if there are similar waters but I would say find a small creek with small fish and room to backcast.


----------



## trout (Dec 25, 2007)

Two places... 
1. The little browns at tibble fork res are up each evening and super fun and visual. A griffiths gnat should do it.

2. The little gills at highland glen pond by Lone Peak high are up each evening and super fun...and small, but a parachute Adams or griffiths gnat should work. My kids love it!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'd take the kid to UM Creek. Wide open meadows with few problems for back-casts. Nice trout (colorado river cutts). Beautiful country. Yep. That's where I'd take a beginner.

Or, head-waters of Antimony Creek.

Or, head-waters of EF Sevier River (above Tropic Reservoir).


----------

